# What kind of hooks do you guys use?



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

What kind of hooks do you guys use underneath your FLOATS? I usually use blackbirds and am usually rewarded with a 70-75% landing rate. I ran out of them and have been using some really jank eagle claw laser sharp octopus hooks. Every fish I hook with them I have lost. 

I have ordered some Raven hooks and am awaiting them. I have used them before with good success but I am just curious as to which hooks you guys find that work the best for you.

Also, which knot you tie when using said hook. If I lose one more steelhead I am going to karate chop the next one that comes in my boat.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I use the Raven speciman widegaps, size 10. Great hook.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Gami's for the most part as long as it's size 8 or above. Dai Ichi's, Dai Riki's, Umpqua (Tiempco's) are also in my box. 

Just as long as they are ultrasharp, are reasonably strong without being overly thick (getting dicey with the Dai Riki's unfortunately) and fit the size I want is what matters.

Come to think of it, there's some Owner's and I think I might have a packet or two of Ravens around.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

thousandcasts said:


> I use the Raven speciman widegaps, size 10. Great hook.


Those. Clinch on fluro, imp. clinch on Maxima. Owners when I run outta Ravens.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

jerrob said:


> Those. Clinch on fluro, imp. clinch on Maxima. Owners when I run outta Ravens.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Why the different knot on the FC?

Friction?


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Never had a clinch fail with fluro, had two fail on Maxima. Coulda been operator error on my part, but hav'nt untied a knot on another fish since I changed the knot on the Maxima. I assumed it was because the Max had a larger diameter and the clinch wasn't clinchin'.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

jerrob said:


> Never had a clinch fail with fluro, had two fail on Maxima. Coulda been operator error on my part, but hav'nt untied a knot on another fish since I changed the knot on the Maxima. I assumed it was because the Max had a larger diameter and the clinch wasn't clinchin'.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I've always used the improved on both. I was just curious on the rationale behind it..

If I'm throwing hardware, I'll run the mono through the eye twice before tying an improved.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Roger That said:


> What kind of hooks do you guys use underneath your FLOATS?


Sharp # 4 treb with a golfball bag...


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Gamakatsu octopus...snelled, un-equalled strength,(except the Palomar that is not recomended on a snell hook) and the snell also causes the hook point to be lifted/turn and aid in hooking.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Daiichis. All the time.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll give that double through a try on some plugs this fall. The reason for the clinch is I fly fish and that's my go to knot at the hook, and it's an easier knot with cold hands. So the rationale would be laziness. lol.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Daiichi D09Z #8


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

How come no one is saying eagle claw? F word!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have used Mustad 9260D #6's with good success. The barbs on the shank holds netting material nicely. A few years ago they started breaking at the bend. Now I use Blakbird sabertooth hooks size 8 and 6, super sharp and strong.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Sharp # 4 treb with a golfball bag...


I use a 7/0 gammy, drill hole in golfball, paint orange and slide hook through. Use mainly on flies only section using the chuck and , "FOUR!!!!!!!!" Method..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Roger That said:


> How come no one is saying eagle claw? F word!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


They ain't what they used to be.... Sure work aight on suckers, of both types!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Roger That said:


> I use a 7/0 gammy, drill hole in golfball, paint orange and slide hook through. Use mainly on flies only section using the chuck and , "FOUR!!!!!!!!" Method..
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 I use a similar setup in the flies only but I tie a grouse wing on it.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Dude, thats not a fly!!!!! That's bait !!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

diachii salmon egg #10 or #12 with an egg loop.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Roger That said:


> How come no one is saying eagle claw? F word!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Eagle Claw actually does a special run of L42s that are a slightly heavier black nickle wire which are nice.

Me, I would never get caught without a thousand or so
Blackbirds
Raven Specimen Wide
Raven Specialist
Haybusa 3x BLN Scuds
Gamakatsu c14s
Daiichi x510s

But I am somewhat of a collector.


----------

